# Model Railroad Operations



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Since getting back into MRRing I've found Operations Session to be quite interesting. And have read many different things to learn more about this aspect of our hobby. I find it makes running trains to be even more interesting.
Before going further into this topic I will post some of those readings that spurred the interest for me.

http://www.westportterminal.de/operation.html

http://www.gatewaynmra.org/designops.htm

http://www.opsig.org/

And please share your feelings and or methods of execution. Since this applies to all scales please feel free to jump rite in


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is a little too much for me... My trains go where I want them to go when I want them to go there, not when a made-up timetable tells me


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm gonna open a can of worms, here, and make some observations. Let me preface this by saying I'm not criticizing anyone's way of enjoying model railroading, or suggesting there is a right or wrong way, or a way that is better. Well, mine is actually better and the only right way, but that's another discussion. 
Anyway, here goes. At one extreme are the people who take pleasure in duplicating a real-life operation. To quote one of the articles Subwayaz offered, "A primary goal in layout design is to create a railroad. The more it looks and works like a real railroad, the better for realistic operations." At the other end of the spectrum is Boston & Maine's observation, "My trains go where I want them to go when I want them to go there, not when a made-up timetable tells me."

My premise is this: there is a correlation between your scale and your perspective on 'how to run a railroad'. Smaller scales attract (but are not limited to) people who like a fine-tuned watch. The scale is characterized by layouts with efficient, tightly laid-out yards, and a plan that has specific destinations and purposes. Larger scales, on the other hand, attract operators who are happy to simply get the train up to speed and go barrelling across the countryside. 
In doing some initial planning for a layout, I discovered that an S scale layout could have only a rudimentary yard, if any: actually, it's more like a point of entry and egress than a yard. It just takes up too much space to do more. I can't have the paragon of organization that HO or N scalers create. On the other hand, it's hard for me to picture an HO or smaller layout running 50 linear feet across the basement, the ideal arrangement for me.
This leads me to conclude that the scale you select will, in turn, determine the path you will follow. Smaller scales bend your attention to fine detail, both in the layout and how you operate it: your train becomes part of an economy and interacts with the society 'living' on your layout. Larger scales tend to steer operators into a mentality of "let's get out of town and cut 'er loose!" There are still lots of accessories, but they're essentially something passed at high speed, rather than points to be serviced. Larger scalers perceive their towns as just part of the terrain. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Your observation stands by the saying I have heard which goes something like, HO [or smaller] scale is for people who like the modeling aspect more, and O [or larger] scale is for people who like to look at the trains more


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder, though---does starting with a scale like HO or N bend the new user toward modelling? Will choosing O gauge make the user focus on bridges and rivers over buildings? In other words, if every beginner is a blank slate, will his scale turn him into a modeler at one end, or a rolling-thunderer at the other end of the spectrum? Perhaps we are molded into one or the other by the first piece of track we buy.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Reckers, you been in the "wisdom sauce" again? You'd better lay off that stuff, people may begin to think that you be smart of sumthin'.

Anyway, I can, and do run my layout with a timetable. Out of necessity, especially, during operating sessions with multiple operators. I've have as many as 14 operators running at once. What is the necessity?....... A thing referred to as "cornfield meets". Collisions. Head-ons. Crashes. 

I have three yards, numerous sidings(ya grab one of those to prevent the Gomez Addams thing), locals, express thru East/West, North/South traffic, industrial switching,.... Running the trains on a schedule is a MUST when everything is a-hoppin'.

Now, to further elaborate, there are many kinds/types of layouts. Switching, point-to-point, loop.......... For any layout that would have consists that travel in opposing directions, a timetable is a must. There are some hobbyists that run a "fast clock", I do not. I do, however, have "occupancy block" sensors that operate my lights. Light is red, you stop or grab the next siding depending on your train orders. Light is green, you go. Light is yellow, proceed slowly, pace yourself, and be prepared to stop or grab a siding.

There is an area on my layout that has a 4-track main. The "express", high-speed limiteds, and fast passenger trains run the middle two rails, while the "locals" and non-designate trains use the outer rails as they make stops for local deliveries and pick ups. That way, my high speed main does not get fouled(blocked). The rule in realistic model railroad operation is to "NEVER FOUL THE MAIN"!!!! 

One of the neatest layouts I have ever seen in my time in the hobby was a simple switching layout. Pick up and drop off cars. Lots of action. Loaded cars were picked up, empties were dropped off and spotted. 'Full" cars taken to a small sorting yard. It was the example I followed when I designed and built my industrial switching areas of my layout, though the industries were not the same. Other than my large yard, they are the main areas of my layout. And such a design will keep you more than busy.

My large yard, where I sort and put together consists, also has a timetable. One must get the train put together in order to maintain some sort of sanity on the mains. If you are "late" getting the train put together, just like on the real routes, everything gets jammed up.

I enjoy working the yard and industrial areas more than operating a train on the main. Highballing is cool, but just not enough action for the old man. 

So, in order to keep everyone's sanity(and your trains safe), while operating in a true multi-operator session, one must have some sort of coordination and order to the whole deal. I think that when you DO have multiple trains running on the layout, you will always have a timetable, though it may not be as complicated as having train orders.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bob,

Thanks for the compliment, but my girlfriend will assure you that I'm dumber than a box of rocks. It sounds as though you have a major operation on your hands! Let me offer a guess: the indoor operation is HO, and the big stuff is outside where the Conductor can show you how it's really supposed to be done? *L* If that is the case, the premise stands: the complexity of your layout and the precision with which it has to be operated are what satisfy you. It's like simultaneously playing chess and table-tennis while rolling sushi.
I suspect everyone begins by wanting everything---the intricate yard, factories, express trains, mountains and gorges, tunnels and forests, etc. You make a list, and then your scale begins negotiating with you. It snatches the pencil away from you and begins erasing. You realize that long, rolling vistas are boring in HO---interlacing with multiple tracks, sidings, yards and so on make HO fascinating. In my case, I can barely fit an oval onto a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood: the only way to make it interesting is to go up and then go off the table to another one. It made me realize the train's scale was determining the plan, not me. My job will simply be to assemble it. Ideally, the place where I assemble it will be large enough to send the train far out of reach, except via the transformer. However, that opens the window to running multiple trains on the same line, spacing and chasing. I definitely agree about the Gomez factor and the need for sidings. The whole thing got me to musing over why my layout will end up so different from the many fine HO layouts I've seen here---was it the operators, or the scales? In my case, I'd have to say the scale is forming the operator.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*Reckers*, my current layout actually started out being a 2'x6' diorama. That's the truth!! But, it has been 12+ years in "evolving. Note, I said, "evolving" and not building.

As far as the G-scale, that's my baby too, though the trains are hers, I "own" the line. The conductor just shows me where her NEXT flower bed is going, how it is going to be designed and how big, and I start "building" tunnels(out of PVC pipe) and bridges(out of cedar or teak) and figgerin' out where to place that switch. lol

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

On the G-line, you're union: you own the work!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Subway, thanks for the link.

i do agree that smaller scales potentially provide for better operation possibilities but that's a very general statement.
that site however is only suggesting practices. its up to individual modeller to decide what he wants to implement. while i'm not going to go as far as making way bills (well, someday perhaps on the PC overlooking thee yard) i feel most of the running will be picking and dropping cars off. and with that i really found that while i do enjoy seeing the train run its not nearly as much as i enjoy the building. not the process really but rather seeing results of my effort.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with Reckers, and Stationmaster he has me convinced that he has something substantial upstairs. Good points brought out there for sure. And that was my aim to cause food for thought.
I agree the smaller scales seem to spur more attention to detail because you can fit more in a small manageable space.
It sure has with me. Years ago I was satisfied with a 4'x8' layout with a piece of green cloth spread voer and a oval with a couple of switches thrown off in the middle. Where now for further interest I like there to be logic for the trains going somewhere, and for the scenery to be interesting to look at as well.
Glad this spurred the thought that it did; and I hope it remains an open ended topic amongst us.
Thanks for your responses and I look forward to more stimulating post.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Just remember:

Don't Foul the Main!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

And remember...the real purpose of Model Railroading is to have fun!!!!!


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Only a WILDCAT!


----------

